# Nicsalt for sub-ohming?



## FireDragon (5/5/20)

Hi Guys

So my last bottle of juice is almost finished. I discovered I have some DIY Nicsalts, PG and VG.

If I mix a juice that is 6mg NicSalts, can I sub-ohm it at say 15-20W?

Or must I recoil at 1 Ohm? But then which strength should I make he NicSalts to get the same as 6ml Freebase?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/5/20)

Same thing for me, once got nic salts by mistake and just mixed same as with freebase, taste a bit different and no throat hit. You can just not sub ohm with say 24mg+ but then again You probably could also not sub ohm with 24+ freebase

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## takatatak (5/5/20)

I have spoken to the guys at BLCK Vapour about sub-ohm vaping nic salts before and they said they don't have nic salts intended for that use.

They said they can import the right thing but it's significantly more expensive than the super-ohm safe nic salts.

If the catalyst for converting the "freebase" nic to nic salts was benzoic acid (which in many cases it is) the higher temperatures involved with sub-ohm vaping could lead to the benzoic acid releasing benzene into the vapour.

I personally wouldn't recommend it but I'm not your dad


----------



## takatatak (5/5/20)

If you recoil at 1.0 ohm or above I'd recommend trying it at 9mg first... 3mg-6mg higher than your preferred freebase strength. 12mg would be doubling in your case so I'd say 9mg is a good bet provided it's not being sub-ohm vaped. MTL might serve you better for super-ohm if you have such a setup...


----------



## FireDragon (5/5/20)

NicSalts are normally vaped at 12-15W. I normally vape my freebase at 15-20W. So vaping 6mg nicsalts at 15W using a 0.79ohm coil should be safe.

I just mixed 400mil 6mg nicsalt juice.

The nicsalts I used is high quality that does not have the Benzoic Acid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (5/5/20)

FireDragon said:


> NicSalts are normally vaped at 12-15W. I normally vape my freebase at 15-20W. So vaping 6mg nicsalts at 15W using a 0.79ohm coil should be safe.
> 
> I just mixed 400mil 6mg nicsalt juice.
> 
> The nicsalts I used is high quality that does not have the Benzoic Acid.


Should be safe in theory... Plz advise what these high quality nic salts are so I can buy them too


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

@Chickenstrip ,your expertise pls.


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

FireDragon said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So my last bottle of juice is almost finished. I discovered I have some DIY Nicsalts, PG and VG.
> 
> ...


What I would do... Mix as freebase 6-9mg and vape under 25w. Or max 30w. Don't push it, if you do you'll find out why soon.
Any coil from 0.2 to 2ohm-R. 
A 0.4 ohm + would be better. 
Your not going to get a throat hit so please don't try to compensate Nic salts for a freebase equivalent throat hit. You will hit a silver.


----------



## takatatak (5/5/20)

@FireDragon - I'm not sure what nicotine you're using but I found this article which should set your mind at ease a bit. Maybe you're already vaping your mixed juice and don't care anymore 

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/products/nicotine-salts


----------



## stevie g (6/5/20)

I used nic salts on sub ohm for a while but on temperature control mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireDragon (6/5/20)

stevie g said:


> I used nic salts on sub ohm for a while but on temperature control mode.


At what Temp?


----------



## FireDragon (6/5/20)

I just tried it with TC.. and nope... vaping on power mode at 20W is way cooler than the 100C (minimum) on TC on my device.


----------



## takatatak (6/5/20)

FireDragon said:


> I just tried it with TC.. and nope... vaping on power mode at 20W is way cooler than the 100C (minimum) on TC on my device.


Are you using TC capable wire? 

Only SS, Ni200 & Titanium can be used in TC mode. Maybe some other exotic wire types too but Kanthal and Nichrome are meant for wattage control...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

